# Spooktacular!



## shreded7 (Oct 8, 2012)

Who's gonna be there? Which route you doing?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*details are hard*



shreded7 said:


> Who's gonna be there? Which route you doing?


more info?
link?

Theme park or bike race?


----------



## shreded7 (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.kernwheelmen.org/Home/tabid/354/ctl/Details/Mid/1682/ItemID/2044/Default.aspx

century ride out in bakersfield. some pretty crazy routes


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to do it. I will be doing the "hideous" if I do.


----------

